# Popcorn and colonoscopy



## matty (Jan 10, 2013)

hi everyone, HAd test yesterday;   I ate popcorn twice 4 days before test.  I didn't know you  should not eat that until i read it somewhere.  Any in a.m hrs of prep night i seen some kernels in bowl.  I was worried cause i heard that they can't do the test if any seeds or kernals in bowel.  Well i did mine and today pretty bloated so thought i need bm and sat and loud farts and small amount of liquid with i think is a kernal, i picked it up and it felt alittle hard but i broke it up. iam certainit was a kernal.  So how were they able to do test and would it damage my colon as she slide scope in.


----------



## Mountaingem (Jan 10, 2013)

The doctor has a suction on the end of the scope that they basically vaccuum up anything in the way. It doesn't work for solid stool but it will on small things, like popcorn kernals. There won't be any damage, you're OK. 

Once when I went in there was an elderly lady next to me in recovery and my GI got 28 undigested  multivitamins out of her-can you believe that???


----------



## matty (Jan 10, 2013)

wow that is crazy. thanks for making me feel better, iwas worrying about it.  Now just to try get rid of all this gas.


----------



## Mountaingem (Jan 10, 2013)

You know what works really well for me are Gas X pills, the extra strength kind. When I was in the hospital recovering from abdominal surgery they gave me two pills before each meal and it works great, of course things turn musical but at least you get relief!


----------



## matty (Jan 10, 2013)

i'd have to go into town and i will tommorow if the bloating doesn't go down.


----------

